# HAF 912 vs CM Storm Enforcer



## vanpr7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys I'm planning to buy a new cabinet n I wanted to ask which one is better between CM HAF 912 and CM Storm Enforcer. Please do keep the difference in money in mind as there is around a 2000rs difference between. So is the enforcer worth the 2000 difference or shall I go for the HAF 912?
Please let me know asap as I plan to buy it tomorrow.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Get the Corsair 400R instead.


----------



## vanpr7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can you tell me where its available in Delhi? I haven't been able to find it from where I usually buy my things in Nehru Place. I was looking for a thermaltake case as well. But that's also not available.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm from Jodhpur, so I have no idea about shops in Delhi. PM some members who stay in Delhi. Tru Nehru Place or cost-to-cost.


----------

